# Dp doesn't bother me anymore.



## Chris232 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Not posted here for a while. Just thought I would update you as to progress.

My DP was weed induced, I think. Basically, I smoked a joint and had a panic attack, thought nothing of it. From there, I woke up the next day still feeling high. About a week later, I was having a bath and then things just went odd. I could feel the change happening. It was horrible. After that, I had all the feelings that most people describe on this forum. I don't have them any more though.

Now, DP doesn't bother me. I have it all day, every day, but I learn to deal with it. Once the anxiety of it has gone it starts to become a little bit better. It's there, but it's not scary. I can manage now. I don't know how to explain, but it's cool. I just hope that one day it will go away.

For me, I was about to start my first job. So, I don't really know how I'm meant to feel.

I think I'm over the worst. Can anybody who has recovered tell me if I'm going in the right direction. It honestly feels like something chemical with me....I don't know.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

I think that you are on the right direction. I feel almost same like you. I don't panic that much anymore, but feeling of DR is still here most of the time. 
Still, I feel better than I was at begining. 
I believe that we just must stay positive!


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

i too suffer from DP for over 8 years now. some years worse than others. it is true that you should relax and try to enjoy/get on with your life- i mean, that is why we are here after all. but dont ignore it for too long. try this theory for a while, even years if your comfortable and feel you need to, but DONT ignore it if its still there in years to come.

sometimes it takes a little more to finally get rid of the DP feeling. do not be scared to find a good psychologist trained in cognitive behavioural therapy if you cannot lift yourself out of it and feel stuck. from all of my research, the main cause is anxiety. even if you are numb and dont feel your anxiety much these days, you may aswell give talking to a pro a try. there are often ingrained thought processes, sometimes hidden in subconscious, that would benefit you if they were pointed out and reversed. LONG TERM true confidence (not 'put on') in yourself, your past and future, who you are, what youve achieved are the key to abolishing anxiety. it cant hurt to try to achieve this, it will only make you enjoy your life more anyway, even if it isnt a complete DP cure. keeping this up for a considerable ammount of time may just trigger the dissappearance of the DP. I'm about to try all of this. Ill let you know how i go in a few months.

enjoy


----------

